
Show HN: Quotekey – Personalize your SSH keys - santosh_ankr
https://github.com/santoshankr/quotekey
======
nvusuvu
Reminds me of my personalized Bitcoin address:
1HiMoMgBaAikFHgAt3M4YJtetp4HrnsiXu

------
Fogest
You already can personalize them?

~~~
santosh_ankr
I'm not sure what you mean - by personalize here, I'm talking about literally
embedding an English readable string into the base64 encoding of the modulus
as encoded in the authorized_keys file, not a comment or an option added
directly.

